# 2.5L Custom Fuel system by Force Fed Engineering?????



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

Saw this on a another thread >>> http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4611009
Originally posted one month and one day ago (10-18-09)

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I wanted to make a thread on here because we've had a few inquiring customers call up and not be 100% sure what we do or sell here. Hopefully this thread gives everyone in the local VW / Audi scene and beyond a little insight as to what goes on inside the walls of Force Fed Engineering. 
Our shop has full capabilities of taking your stock or slightly modified car and transforming it into a one of a kind, no non-sense street or drag car. From full motor builds to OEM maintenance, custom turbo kits, standalone installation and tuning on our in house Dynojet 224XLC. We can supply you with any performance part you need or any OEM replacement piece. No job is too small and no task is too large.
We are a Unitronic chipped dealer, resell and wholesale parts from major companies like Integrated Engineering, CTS Turbo, Pag Parts, Precision Turbo Chargers, Clutch Masters Clutches, LugTronic Engine Management Solutions, Autronic Standalone etc as well as a Wholesale Master Distributor for Ferrea Valvetrain.
We are one of the few shops on the East Coast that is not just an evolved wheel and tint shop, we are true performance enthusiasts who build repeatable, respectable cars covering many manufacturers and platforms.
We have built or been involved in some of the fastest and most powerful 4cylinder VW/Audis on the continent, we have the record for the highest recorded HP 20v.
We supply custom fabricated parts all over the country and beyond to several different shops on different continents around the world.
We’ve put together a few pictures of past, present and future builds/projects as well as some shots of our facility and will update frequently with new pics of jobs completed.
Check in frequently for updates. Any questions feel free to reach us by email at [email protected] or [email protected] or by phone at 631-243-6FFE (Please leave a message if we miss your call)
*FFE Custom Fuel system solution with lines, adapters, filter, custom fuel rail, regulator and pump, 100% drop in return fuel system solution good for 600+whp, production soon.*









































More pictures and updates to come, feel free to contact us by phone or email.
Also our web store will be online in a few days as well as an easier domain name to remember.
New domain to be live asap http://www.FFERacing.com (although http://www.forcefedengineering.com will always work)
New web store to be live asap http://www.FFEParts.com


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

what would be the benefits of the custom fuel thing??


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (thygreyt)*

for people going turbo, this would benefit in delivering more fuel to meet their HP goals


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (thygreyt)*

There is NO value in doing this until you make enough power that would require a motor rebuild.
Roughly speaking: until you get past 350-400whp there is no 'real' reason to go return. ~under 20psi boost = stock motor parts.

-Jeffrey Atwood

edit to fix typo


_Modified by Jefnes3 at 10:50 AM 11-21-2009_


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_There is NO value in doing this until you make enough power that would require a motor rebuild.
Roughly speaking: until you get past 350-400whp there is no 'real' reason to go returnless.

-Jeffrey Atwood

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

do you mean to go with a return line since the problem is we are returnless. Anyways, am interested to see how this shapes up. Trying to save up for rods and pistons, and a cleaner o2j to pop my LSD in so naturally I'm interested to see how this turns out. Also would be nice to be able to work over the top end but I doubt I'll have the funds this time around.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (BlackRabbit2point5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackRabbit2point5* »_do you mean to go with a return line since the problem is we are returnless. Anyways, am interested to see how this shapes up. Trying to save up for rods and pistons, and a cleaner o2j to pop my LSD in so naturally I'm interested to see how this turns out. Also would be nice to be able to work over the top end but I doubt I'll have the funds this time around.

Yea I think he made a typo.
We need to come up with some sort of standard. I vote for any forced induction to have a 1:1 boost reference.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
Yea I think he made a typo.
We need to come up with some sort of standard. I vote for any forced induction to have a 1:1 boost reference.

Yep typo: should be return, not returnless....
In theory I agree.
In practice: ~17-20psi boost and 550's is fully supported at (stock) fixed 4 bar. (add inline pump when you get to 300whp)
Yes, you can support more power going 1:1 on the same inj.
DEFINITELY: more boost than 17-20psi should run 1:1.
Is this a 'budget' build or something else?









-Jeff


_Modified by Jefnes3 at 10:49 AM 11-21-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2009)

*FV-QR*

These fuel systems are meant turn the rabbit into a normal forced induction car with a 1:1 boost reference.
Although the stock system can be tuned around, we offered an option for a customer who wanted more than "standard power"
These kits are made to order at this point, If some of you are interested in having these, I can itemize it all and put them on our online store http://www.ffeparts.com for you.
I was making them for install at the shop only but it is a relatively simple bolt off and bolt on affair, I will work on it this week.
Also for any of you going to make real power we are Master Wholesale Distributors for Ferrea and can offer some nice discounts for the holidays http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
http://www.ffeparts.com
631 243 6333.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

if this is the only thing standing in my way of stg 4 after new bottom end I'm thinking there wouldn't be any reason not to pull the trigger on this.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Call me tomorrow or email me and I will work it out for you, I will get a rabbit in here and build it on that car and mail you the complete drop in kit.
I am supposed to be getting [email protected] car for this so we can sell it as a kit and to develop a complete turbo kit with a real 5-1 tubular manifold and other quality parts.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Call me tomorrow or email me and I will work it out for you, I will get a rabbit in here and build it on that car and mail you the complete drop in kit.
I am supposed to be getting [email protected] car for this so we can sell it as a kit and to develop a complete turbo kit with a real 5-1 tubular manifold and other quality parts.

say what!!!








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (~kInG~)*


_Quote, originally posted by *~kInG~* »_
say what!!!








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


You heard the man!


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I am supposed to be getting [email protected] car for this so we can sell it as a kit and to develop a complete turbo kit with a real 5-1 tubular manifold and other quality parts.

If u need a tester car for the kits







.. or some help welding if ure swamped .. btw those stainless shifter end links are going in my brothers mk4 as a part of his b-day gift.. Ill be swinging by to get another set sooner or later for my bunny


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*FV-QR*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

